# Use Samsung Galaxy Ace to connect to Internet through PC



## Charley (Feb 26, 2011)

How can I use Samsung Galaxy Ace to connect to Internet through PC? I have a Dataone Broadband connection.


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 26, 2011)

You'll need a wireless router for that...


----------



## Charley (Feb 26, 2011)

1. How can I use it on Dataone Broadband ADSL connection ?

2. How much will this cost ? A cheap one will do.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 26, 2011)

What type of modem do you have ? If you have taken the modem from BSNL, then it should be either of type1, type2, type 3 or type 4 out of which type2 & type 4 has Wifi. (see if your modem has an antenna in the back)

Else you can get a cheap router for about 1.5k


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 27, 2011)

Charley said:


> 1. How can I use it on Dataone Broadband ADSL connection ?
> 
> 2. How much will this cost ? A cheap one will do.



You can get a cheap Belkin wireless router for around 1.2k in local shops. On ebay, it is available for Rs 1065 with free shipping -- eBay India: Belkin G Wireless Broadband Router - 54Mbps - 5Yrs Wty (item 150559788086 end time 09-Mar-2011 15:18:13 IST)

It is relatively easy to set up a router. I use a wired Reliance broadband connection. A year ago, I got a router so that I could share internet another laptop and an iphone.

Google it... You will find all the tips you need...

Cheers!


----------



## Charley (Feb 27, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> What type of modem do you have ?



Please see the screenshot. It doesn't have an antenna



  *img194.imagevenue.com/loc73/th_823156250_27022011246_122_73lo.jpg *img269.imagevenue.com/loc172/th_823173795_27022011248_122_172lo.jpg 


What do you suggest ?

---------- Post added at 04:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------




Amalek said:


> It is relatively easy to set up a router. I use a wired Reliance broadband connection. A year ago, I got a router so that I could share internet another laptop and an iphone.



My PC doesn't have a WIFI adapter. Should I buy that in addition to the Wireless Router ?


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 27, 2011)

^^ You just need a wireless router. You can connect your PC via Ethernet (as it is now connected). No need for a Wifi adapter.


----------



## Charley (Feb 28, 2011)

1. Can I use a wireless modem instead of adding the wireless router with the exisiting wired modem, so that I can use the Dataone wired broadband as well as mobile WIFI at the same time ? *[Kindly note I don't have a WIFI adpater in my PC]*

2. If yes, is it better to buy the wireless modem from BNSL or a 3rd party ? 

3. What did you mean by Type1, Type2, Type3, Type4 ? Please explain.


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2011)

There are two things which you can do.

1) Get a Wifi router and use your ADSL modem with it. The Ethernet cable from your ADSL modem goes into the Wifi router which shares the internet through Wifi. Wifi routers also have LAN ports so you can connect your PC through LAN too.


Spoiler



*tidbits.com/resources/2008-06/lela_advisor.jpg


[You used two devices here]

2) Get a Wifi router with built-in ADSL modem and ditch your current ADSL modem. Telephone line goes in your Wifi + ADSL router, Wifi network is created and once again connect your PC with LAN.

[You used a single device here and this is what I will suggest to avoid hassle]

I will not suggest to go for a Wifi + ADSL modem from BSNL. They are subpar in performance.

*Linksys WRT54G2* - only Wifi router with 4 LAN ports. It will cost you 1.5k
*Linksys WAG54G2* - Wifi + ADSL router with 4 LAN ports. It will cost you 2k [I use this at home]


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 28, 2011)

3. Those are just types of modems (+router) supplied by BSNL. 

Type 1 - 1 Ethernet port + 1 USB port + no Wifi

Type 2 - 1 Ethernet port + 1 USB port + Wifi

Type 3 - 4 Ethernet ports + no USB ports + no Wifi

Type 4 - 4 Ethernet ports + no USB port + Wifi


----------



## Charley (Feb 28, 2011)

ico said:


> *Linksys WAG54G2* - Wifi + ADSL router with 4 LAN ports. It will cost you 2k [I use this at home]



Does this have USB also ?


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2011)

Charley said:


> Does this have USB also ?


No it doesn't. Infact I have never understood why people use USB with their routers. Ethernet is the best.


----------



## Charley (Feb 28, 2011)

ico said:


> *Linksys WRT54G2* - only Wifi router with 4 LAN ports. It will cost you 1.5k
> *Linksys WAG54G2* - Wifi + ADSL router with 4 LAN ports. It will cost you 2k [I use this at home]



I called Golcha Computers, SP Road now. They said those models are not available now. But these are the ones available *[Wifi + ADSL router]*

Linksys WAG120N - Rs. 3000 Excluding Tax
Dlink DSL-2640u - Rs. 2000 Excluding Tax

What do you suggest ? 



pauldmps said:


> ^^ You just need a wireless router. You can connect your PC via Ethernet (as it is now connected). No need for a Wifi adapter.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 28, 2011)

ico said:


> I will not suggest to go for a Wifi + ADSL modem from BSNL. They are subpar in performance.



is it enough for mobile? i mean share PC's broadband with mobile. just for browsing sometimes.


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2011)

Charley said:


> I called Golcha Computers, SP Road now. They said those models are not available now. But these are the ones available *[Wifi + ADSL router]*
> 
> Linksys WAG120N - Rs. 3000 Excluding Tax
> Dlink DSL-2640u - Rs. 2000 Excluding Tax
> ...


Linksys WAG120N is Wifi-N which is 104mbps WLAN.

Dlink DSL-2640u is Wifi-G which is 54mbps WLAN.

The choice is yours. 

Regarding Linksys WAG120N, Liverpool_fan has one and he isn't satisfied with it due to firmware glitches. No idea if they are sorted or not. But personally, I am more than satisfied with my WAG54G2.

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 PM ----------




Sam.Shab said:


> is it enough for mobile? i mean share PC's broadband with mobile. just for browsing sometimes.


BSNL charges you 1.5k for the Wifi version iirc. It is better to shell out 0.5k more and get a proper router from outside. The BSNL ones have really bad range.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 28, 2011)

will take BB in a few days & most probably will take the modem on rent. so buying a router doesn't seem to be the best idea. if i do go for a router, it'll be after a few months.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 28, 2011)

ico said:


> There are two things which you can do.
> 
> 1) Get a Wifi router and use your ADSL modem with it. The Ethernet cable from your ADSL modem goes into the Wifi router which shares the internet through Wifi. Wifi routers also have LAN ports so you can connect your PC through LAN too.
> 
> ...


Do this.

As for WAG120N, great reception and performance as a Wireless Access Point. 
Sadly for WAG120N the downsides are:
- Firmware issue regarding ADSL Gateway, ADSL sometimes/sometimes not automatically connects and this frankly sucks. Could be the case that my piece is defective, haven't bothered with RMA.
- No DHCP Reservation. i.e. can't bind IPs to a particular MAC address.
- No telnet into the router host.

Apart from that now I have connected my WAG120N to my ADSL Gateway router (Betel 220BXI) on LAN port 1 and PC as wired on LAN port 2. Works really well for me, the reception is great all over my house.

I would suggest you to get really separate ADSL Gateway (or even use your existing modem) and Wireless Access Point (they'll cost 2k or below, get an OpenWRT compatible device).


----------

